# transalp mit dem Partner



## netdui (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mädels, 

in vier Wochen gehts los auf die 1. Transalp. Einerseits freue ich mich schon sehr, jedoch hab ich auch ein bisserl Bammel, ob ich mir da zuviel zumute.

Wir werden zu zweit mit Gepäck rumdüsen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Gab es Überforderungen, Abbruchgesanken, Streitigkeiten untereinander... 
Oder die Idealvorstellung eines rundum geglückten AX.
Würde mich freuen über einen Austausch. Dann kann ich das Kopfkino ein bisserl ausschalten. 
Gruss Silvia


----------



## mtbbee (27. Juli 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das eher mit dem Partner diskutieren dem Du Deine Sorgen schildern kannst. Wenn Du hier fremde Hilfe/Tips/Gedankenaustausch ists eher fraglich ob dies hilfreich ist.

Ich/wir starten ebenfalls in 4 Wochen, für mich eauch zum ersten Mal und ich habe mich in der Gruppe über die Thematik beraten, ist schließlich sehr individuell und wir kennen uns alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Juli 2016)

Nunja, da kann man eh nicht pauschalisieren. Lass es einfach auf dich zukommen, schalte das "was wäre wenn" Kopfkino ab, und hab eine schöne Zeit. Wenn du dich schon vorher mit allen möglichen negativen Fragen beschäftigst, kann es fast nur schief gehen. Wenn man es positiv angeht und die Herausforderung zusammen annimmt, kann so ein gemeinsames Erlebnis, egal ob Überforderung oder nicht, hingegen wunderschön sein, und zusammenschweißen.


----------



## netdui (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hab ja die besten Voraussetzung, einen Mann der sich komplett auf mich einstellt und sage und schreibe zwei Wochen Puffer. Umso früher wir ankommen, desto länger können wir am Gardasee noch urlauben. Klar reden wir auch miteinander und darüber 
Es gibt nur soviele Berichte über AX, aber leider hab ich nix gefunden über Päarchen. Nur immer Routenvorschläge.

Den Kopf werd ich beim Fahren dann schon a bisserl ausschalten. Ich hol mir vorher nur immer gerne Infos ein. Das beruhigt mich dann.

Also liebe Männer und Frauen,  wie war Eure gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## frauni1 (27. Juli 2016)

ich bin dieses jahr die zweite transalp mit meinem freund gefahren und ich muss sagen es gibt nix besseres.. 

man kann alle erlebnisse teilen und es richtig genießen.. 

ich habs nicht als alpencross sondern urlaub gesehen 

vor was haste denn konkret angst?   

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bajcca (27. Juli 2016)

Mich würde interessieren, warum Du Dir diese Fragen stellst. Du hast einen Mann, der sich komplett auf Dich einstellt, das ist doch eine tolle Ausgangsposition. Ihr habt genug Puffer, um auf Müdigkeit, schlechtes Wetter usw. reagieren zu können.

Wenn wir jetzt schreiben, dass es nicht geklappt hat, gestritten haben, was dann? Oder möchtest Du wissen, was alles an Schwierigkeiten eventuell auf Dich zukommen könnte, damit Du schon im Vorfeld einen Plan hast?

Hat Dein Mann die Tour geplant und ausgearbeitet und Du fährst nur mit und weißt nicht so genau was auf Dich zukommt?
Habt Ihr einen größeren Leistungsunterschied? Oder habt Ihr beide einen ähnlichen Level?


----------



## MTBharibo (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Silvia,
meine Partnerin und ich fahren dieses Jahr den 2. AX - das Hobby MTB haben wir gemeinsam entdeckt - somit kamen wir nie auf die idee, nicht zu Zweit zu fahren. Ich stell gerne ein paar Grundüberlegungen zur Verfügung, wie wir das angehen.

Wir sind Beide nicht mehr die Jüngsten, 54J und 49J - und wollten uns Etappen vornehmen, die wir gut schaffen können und nicht am Limit sind. Wir müssen nichts beweisen. Eine Gruppenreise schliessen wir generell aus - meine Partnerin ist Reiseleiterin, da brauchen wir nicht im Urlaub noch diese Gruppendynamik.

Weitere Vorgabe war: Keine Übernachtungen in Hütten mit Matratzenlager, sondern gemütlich zu Zweit in komfortablen Hotels mit Infrastruktur (Dusche im Zimmer, nett wenn ein Schwimmbad dabei ist und das Hotel auf Biker etwas eingestellt ist).
Resultat: Wir haben morgens immer im Tal gestartet berghoch zum warmfahren am kühlen morgen und spätnachmittags wenn die Gewitter kamen, waren wir wieder im Tal.
Das war auch praktisch für eine Bikereparatur, zum einkaufen (Apotheke, Riegel etc.)

Wir haben uns am 3. Tag einen Ruhetag in einem schönen Thermenhotel gegönnt -  also nicht nur biken.... und letztlich sind wir gar nicht zum Gardasee gefahren sondern von St. Anton - Ischgl Fimberpass - Scuol - Costainas Müstair - Val Mora - Val Viola Poschiavo - Berninapass - St. Moritz. Gilt das als AX? Uns war es egal, es waren weniger HM als viele hier fahren (9.000HM) aber es war schön und wir haben es gepackt, obwohl wir nicht die jungen Konditionstiger sind.

Toll war auch, dass wir zusammen die Route geplant haben und zu Zweit als Vorbereitung trainiert haben (Apr-Jul ca. 2.500KM - 20.000HM Mix aus Rennrad und MTB) - und liegen konditionstechnisch nahe beisammen. Das ist auch hilfreich denke ich.
Es war zu Zweit so schön, dass wir in 3 Wochen wieder starten mit gleichem Konzept -aber leicht geänderter Routenwahl.

Beste Grüsse
Harry


----------



## Mausoline (27. Juli 2016)

Nach unserem 1. AX 2004 haben wir geheiratet  
Als das Vorhaben feststand, nach gemeinsamer Planung, war für mich klar, das ist der beste Test für eine gemeinsame Zukunft.
U.a. haben wir damals in der Plumsjochhütte http://members.aon.at/jnill1/ übernachtet, ich wollte unbedingt übers Pfundererjoch, war viel zu anstrengend. Am 6. Tag war ich platt, da haben wir umdisponiert und haben uns ein bißchen verschätzt usw...
2005 sind wir dann eine 8tägige Dolomitenrunde gefahren. Danach jedes Jahr einen AX, Graubünden- oder Dolorunde, ausser 2010 war das Wetter zu schlecht. Da gabs nur Tagestouren in der Schweiz. Leider ist mein Schatzi seit 2013 noch nicht wieder soweit fit, aber wir arbeiten darauf hin    derweil fahr ich mit den Ladies 


Hier noch 2 Berichte von uns

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kleiner-alpencross-bericht.539405/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dolomiten-cross-2012-bericht.591850/#post-9753535


----------



## 100 Oktan (28. Juli 2016)

Mit meiner Frau habe ich schon zwei AX gemacht. Jetzt ist sie süchtig. Dieses Jahr will sie, weil ich nich kann (siehe Nachbarthread von mir), einen AX alleine machen.

Das schlimmste ist tatsächlich immer das weibliche Kopfkino. 

Ein Tipp trotzdem noch von mir (als Mann):
Rede zusammen mit Deinem Mann über Deine Erwartungshaltung. Und lass Dir bitte auch von ihm erklären was seine Erwartungen sind. Wenn das geklärt ist, dann kann das Abenteuer kommen.

Viele Grüße 
100 Oktan


----------



## netdui (28. Juli 2016)

Danke erst mal für eure Beiträge. Das hört sich ja schon mal prima an bei Euch -Hochzeit, mehrere AX sind gefahren, Verbindung mit Wellness... Und dann noch die wunderschönen Fotos und der Bericht von mausolino. Wenn ich das schon sehe, freue ich mich noch mehr auf unser Abenteuer.
Kopfkino nervt und muss ausgeschaltet werden, da habt Ihr vollkommen Recht.

Mein Mann hat die Route geplant und mir gezeigt mit Daten und Fakten. Übernachtung haben wir nirgends gebucht um völlig frei zu sein, je nach Wetter, Stimmung, Leistung.  Vom Leistungsstand her ist er viel fitter als ich, kann mehr, höher. ..  Ist für ihn aber auch kein Problem. 
Hab mir die Route angeschaut und das Pfunderer Joch hemmt mich gerade. Schaff ich das? Zu steil, verblockte Trails, mehr schieben oder doch a bisserl fahren. Es dampft und rattert  im Kopf. 
Wissen tut mans  ja eh erst wenn mans erlebt.
Natürlich haben wir schon viel darüber geredet. Aber die Erwartungshaltung beiderseits müssen wir wirklich noch ein bisserl vertiefen. Vielleicht macht es mich dann freier 

Vorallem denk ich jetzt noch intensiv darüber nach einen Wellnesstag einzubauen. Danke Harry, da hast mir nun nen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, hihi.


----------



## netdui (28. Juli 2016)

Was ich auch ganz spannend finde ist diese Vorstellung von unbändiger Freiheit und sich auf wenige wesentliche Dinge zu konzentrieren. Im Alltag ist dies ja oft eingeschränkt durch Arbeit,  Familie..
Aber nun brech ich ja für ne Weile komplett aus dem Hamsterrad aus. Muss dazu noch schreiben, dass die Kids zu den Omas in der Zwischenzeit gehen. Unser erster längerer Urlaub nach Jahren 
Geht der AX dann in die Richtung Jakobsweg inklusive Muskelkater?
Wie erging es Euch?
Und es stimmt schon, ich sammel gerne Infos.  Bin einerseits unheimlich spontan und frei, andererseits halt auch strukturiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frauni1 (29. Juli 2016)

dann schiebt man halt  ein bisschen? 
 ist Erholung für den Hintern   

Muskelkater gibts da bei mir zumindest so gut wie gar nicht- der Körper passt sich an.. 

Entspann Dich, lass es auf Dich zukommen- dann wird das der Beste Urlaub überhaupt (--> Murmeltiere schauen,  lecker Essen, den ganzen Tag draussen, Berge, Berge, Berge usw)


----------



## zweiheimischer (29. Juli 2016)

wenn ein paar auch sonst im sport (oft genug) gemeinsame sache macht und der unterschied in der leistungs-, leidens- aber auch genussfähigkeit nicht zu gross ist, steht einem erholsamen/fordernden/lustigen unternehmen über mehrere tage nichts im weg.

ausser meinen kurztouren in der mittagspause oder wenn mal meine frau beruflich länger weg ist, machen wir alles gemeinsam. bei unseren mehrtägigen/wöchigen unternehmungen spielt die frage des geschlechts (und vll der daraus bedingten - bitte nicht steinigen, mädels - verschiedenen ansichten der dinge bzw herangehensweise an eventuelle probleme) eigentlich nur eine untergeordnete rolle. im gegenteil, wenn die chefin dabei ist, läuft alles runder und sicherer. die gelegentlichen kassandrarufe nehm ich gerne hin, vielfach sind sie ja eh berechtigt. weil ich den erhobenen zeigefinger ernstnehme, kann ich nun nicht sagen, ob es wirklich so war...

kurz: meine frau fährt am liebsten mit mir und ich am liebsten mit ihr. und gelegentlich gibts halt unterschiedliche standpunkte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2016)

Wichtiger als die gemeinsame Fitness ist die selbe Einstellung zu machen Dingen, damit man unterwegs ganz leicht hinter irgendwelchen Entscheidungen stehen kann, z.B. wo es einem gefällt oder nicht, welche Art von Übernachtung man möchte. Wenn es e einem nichts ausmacht, in einem Massenlager zu schlafen, weil da halt grad ein Bett frei ist, der andere aber kein Auge zu tut und lieber weiterfahren möchte. Oder wenn es einem unterwegs mal  nicht gut tut, ist das Verständnis da, den Tag abzukürzen oder die leichtere Abfahrtsvariante zu wählen etc. Solche Sachen sollten immer passen, egal ob nun Pärchen oder Kumpels.

Mein Mann und ich haben schon mehrere Mehrtagestouren gemacht und es war immer super, weil wir eben grundsätzlich die selben Sachen mögen oder eben nicht. Bei vielem ergänzen wir uns recht gut: Mir macht z.B. die Zimmersucherei am Ende des Tages weniger aus, somit gehe halt ich meist auf die Suche. Dafür hab ich nie Lust, mich noch um die Räder zu kümmern, das übernimmt dann mein Mann. Für mich ist auch mein Mann der liebste Begleiter auf so einer Tour, alle anderen möglichen Partner sind nur 2. Wahl. 

Aber ich hab mir noch die Frage gestellt, ob das gut geht oder nicht. Ich denke aber, dass es durchaus normal ist, dass man sich unterwegs auch mal kurz zofft. Wenn man schon erschöpft ist oder sonstwie unter Stress ist, ist halt manchmal auch die Toleranzgrenze im Keller.


----------



## Denzinger (18. August 2016)

Ich möchte den Alpencross 2012 mit meiner Frau nicht missen, war von den 12 gefahrenen der intensivste, aber bestimmt nicht der anspruchvollste und wenn wir heute darüber reden bekommen wir beide immer noch Gänsehaut. Es hat damals einfach alles gepasst und wir werden das bestimmt noch einmal wiederholen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/


----------



## Nikki173 (18. August 2016)

Hallöchen,

14 Tage Radtour mit Schotter und hoch und runter bei Gegenwind kann man sicher nicht mit Alpencross vergleichen. Da ich aber super Anfänger war und mit meinem Partner (mit ca 13 Jahre Erfahrung...) gefahren bin, ist das Verhältnis aber evtl ähnlich.

Mein Kopf hat es mi die ersten 2 Tage sehr schwer gemacht, da ging es auch noch darum: kann ich das alles mehrere Tage leisten? Ist es dann wirklich Erholung? Meine Beine sagten Abends da noch: NEIN! 

Der Anfang ist sicher immer das Schwerste. Bei uns gab's auch noch Dinge wie: wer kann denn eig "besser" das Zelt aufbauen?  Man muss sich halt iwie zusammenfinden. Es ist eben anders, als zu Hause 

Naja, man bekommt Rutine, wenn der Partner einem auch mal zuspricht wenn es für einen persönlich anstrengender ist, wird alles gut. Bei mir hat sich nach 4 Tagen folgender Modus eingeschaltet (wir hatten einfach so heftig Gegenwind das wir nicht selten nur 10 KMH bei voller Anstrengung gefahren sind):  "Du kannst es eh nicht ändern" -Weder ewigen super Schotter, noch Wind, Regen, Kälte, Fliegtiere, gar nix.

Ab der Einstellung war alles besser. Ab da an konnte ich auch meine Umwelt mehr genißen. Die Sorgen hören auf - iwie - schafft mans ja doch immer. Man bekommt auch iwann ein Gefühl dafür wieviele KM man sich wirklich für den Tag vornehmen kann. Ab einer gewissen Anzahl und vor allem ab einer gewissen Uhrzeit, ging bei mir meist iwann nix mehr. Aber auch in so einem Notfall, ist es doch schön den Partner an seiner Seite zu haben. Manch liebes Wort und Verständnis kann Wunder wirken.

Aber das findet man alles heraus. Wenn man 4 Wochen fährt, dann ist es doch ein Traum, kurzes Eingewöhnen und Einspielen und danach kann der Urlaub richtig genossen werden - auch ohne Kopf 

Hat uns definitiv einander näher gebracht. Zusammen über etwas meckern hat übrigens auch Spaß gemacht 

Für uns sind definitiv noch mehr solcher Urlaube geplant, zb. Schottland, Schweden und die Alpen mit Sicherheit auch noch  !


----------



## Waldbeiker (29. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
komme gerade von einem tollen Alpencross.
Zwei Dinge möchte ich mitgeben.
Kontrolliert euren Sattel, ob er auch zu eurem Allerwertesten passt.
Am besten 7kg Balast in euren Rucksack packen und ca. 70 Km mit ein paar HM in eurer Umgebung biken.
Wenn ihr keine Beschwerden habt, alles so lassen.
Sollten Beschwerden auftauchen bitte neuen Sattel suchen.

Plant einen Ruhetag in einem Hotel oder Ort mit Schwimmbad ein.
Eure Muskulatur wird es euch danken.	

Grüße
Walbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norts (8. Januar 2017)

@MTBharibo Deine beschriebene Route klingt vielversprechend. Als Pärchen haben wir auf Matratzenlager auch keine Lust. Berghütten finden wir zwar super, aber nur wenn man ein Zweibettzimmer haben kann. Könntest du mir mehr Infos zu eurer Route schicken? Sogar vielleicht mit gpx? An: [email protected]
Tausend dank!


----------



## MTBharibo (8. Januar 2017)

Norts schrieb:


> @MTBharibo Deine beschriebene Route klingt vielversprechend. Als Pärchen haben wir auf Matratzenlager auch keine Lust. Berghütten finden wir zwar super, aber nur wenn man ein Zweibettzimmer haben kann. Könntest du mir mehr Infos zu eurer Route schicken? Sogar vielleicht mit gpx? An: [email protected]
> Tausend dank!



Hallo Nora,
Meine Streckenabschnite habe ich ja detailliert aufgelistet. Ich glaube bis zum Val Mora ist es grossteils die sogenannte Albrecht Route, die Tracks kannst Du da kaufen: http://www.transalp.info/albrecht-route - den Rest findest Du sicher auch mit Google - evtl. auf der Outdooractive Seite. GPX Daten stelle ich generell  nicht zur Verfügung, diese habe ich auch nicht perfekt aufbereitet, da wir immer etwas anders gefahren sind, als geplant.
Gruss Harry


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2017)

@Norts ich hoffe mal, das ist eine "temporär" angelegte Email Adresse, die du danach eh nicht mehr benutzen willst? Ansonsten wäre es vielleicht nicht so clever, die Mailadresse hier Klartext zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. Januar 2017)

Denzinger schrieb:


> und wir werden das bestimmt noch einmal wiederholen.


  grade erst gesehen... 
Und ja, wir werden uns wieder zusammen auf den Weg machen... 2 Lahmschnecken (nicht mehr ganz so lahm wie 2012), 2 Bikes, 2 Rücksäcke... und hoffentlich keine Mücken!


----------

